# Consecutio temporum congiuntivo



## Paulfromitaly

Salve,

Lo so che non ne potete (diciamo pure possiamo..) più di parlare di congiuntivi, ma questo esempio mi sta prorio qui..
Sto leggendo un simpatico libro di una simpatica dottoressa/scrittrice americana che molto simpaticamente non manca di sottolineare come (secondo lei) noi simpatici maschi siamo per molti aspetti inferiori alle signorine.
Parlando di come le suddette scelgono i loro partners, la simpatica scrittrice dice (ovviamente riporto la traduzione italiana, sollevando quindi Mrs Louann Brizendine da ogni reponsabilità, almeno per quanto riguarda la traduzione):

_Se il cervello paleolitico di Marcie *ritenesse* che John *sia* abbastanza affascinante ed attraente da costituire una buona scommessa genetica per la sua prole, avere un orgasmo con lui *assumerebbe* un'importanza del tutto particolare.

_A me (e alle mie orecchie) quel sia non va proprio giù, visto che io sceglierei cento volte un *fosse*.
Possibile che due traduttrici professioniste facciamo un errore del genere?
Sono allora io che vedo un problema dove non c'è?


----------



## Silvia10975

Caro Paul, i miei libri di grammatica devono essere ormai ricoperti di tanta polvere, quindi vado "a orecchio"  Sono d'accordo con te, io utilizzerei *fosse*.


----------



## ToscanoNYC

Neanch'io userei "fosse".


----------



## Paulfromitaly

ToscanoNYC said:


> Neanch'io userei "fosse".


Motivo?


----------



## DAH

La scrivereri come questa perche' della se clausa:
_Se il cervello paleolitico di Marcie *ritenesse* che John *sarebbe* abbastanza affascinante . . ._



> Non puoi usare il condizionale, devi usare il congiuntivo ..Il punto è: quale congiuntivo?


ahhh....e poi la scrivereri come questa stavolta: 
_Se il cervello paleolitico di Marcie *ritenesse* che John *sia stato* abbastanza affascinante . . ._


----------



## Paulfromitaly

DAH said:


> La scrivereri come questa perche' della se clausa:
> _Se il cervello paleolitico di Marcie *ritenesse* che John *sarebbe* abbastanza affascinante . . ._


Non puoi usare il condizionale, devi usare il congiuntivo ..Il punto è: quale congiuntivo?


----------



## rocamadour

Visto l'orario sarebbe più saggio e semplice dire "sono d'accordo sul *fosse*, ma non chiedetemi perché", anche perché non vorrei mai dire qualche idiozia di cui potrei pentirmi domani ..., tuttavia credo che in questa frase il problema sia dato dall'accavallarsi di due aspetti di per sé delicati:

1. il periodo ipotetico: "se il cervello paleolitico di M. *ritenesse*... avere un orgasmo con lui *assumerebbe". *Ma fin qui tutto bene, _consecutio _corretta, con il congiuntivo imperfetto nella prima parte e il condizionale nella seconda.

2. la frase subordinata ("che John sia"/fosse) retta dal verbo _ritenere._

In quanto al punto 2. nel rapporto tra reggente e subordinata ha importanza la cronologia relativa (ossia se l'azione della subordinata è passata, contemporanea o futura rispetto a quella della reggente). Es.:
So che è arrivato - Sapevo che era arrivato
So che arriva/sta arrivando - Sapevo che arrivava/stava arrivando
So che arriverà - Sapevo che sarebbe arrivato 
Normalmente i verbi del tipo _penso_, _ritengo_, _credo_, etc. (se non sbaglio si chiamano "verbi di opinione"...) richiedono il congiuntivo (tranne quando l'azione della subordinata è futura). 
Credo che sia arrivato - Credevo che fosse arrivato
Credo che arrivi/stia arrivando - Credevo che arrivasse/stesse arrivando
Credo che arriverà - Credevo che sarebbe arrivato
E noi, visto che il verbo in questione è *ritenere *abbiamo questa complicazione del congiuntivo, per cui dobbiamo fare riferimento a questa seconda serie si esempi... Ma la complicazione si raddoppia  perché il verbo della reggente è già esso stesso al congiuntivo (in quanto prima parte del periodo ipotetico).
A questo punto, come dice Paul, quale congiuntivo mettere nella subordinata? 
Secondo me le due azioni sono contemporanee (M. ritiene che J. sia), ma dato che il verbo della reggente è coniugato in un tempo passato (*ritenesse* è congiuntivo imperfetto) di conseguenza il verbo della subordinata deve necessariamente essere coniugato al congiuntivo imperfetto (come nell'esempio sottolineato).
Di conseguenza Paul ha ragione e nella frase dovrebbe esserci *fosse.* Ed è possibile (possibilissimo!) che i traduttori professionisti facciano errori del genere.
Secondo me nella frase subordinata il verbo *sia* (congiuntivo presente) sarebbe corretto solo nel caso in cui anche il verbo della reggente fosse al presente:
"Se il cervello paleolitico di M. *ritiene* [indicativo presente] che John *sia*..."
"Qualora il cervello paleolitico *ritenga* [congiuntivo presente] che John *sia*..."
Questa è la mia opinione (ma mi sa che domattina avrò difficoltà a capire quello che ho scritto! )


----------



## MAVERIK

Paulfromitaly said:


> Salve,
> 
> Lo so che non ne potete (diciamo pure possiamo..) più di parlare di congiuntivi, ma questo esempio mi sta prorio qui..
> Sto leggendo un simpatico libro di una simpatica dottoressa/scrittrice americana che molto simpaticamente non manca di sottolineare come (secondo lei) noi simpatici maschi siamo per molti aspetti inferiori alle signorine.
> Parlando di come le suddette scelgono i loro partners, la simpatica scrittrice dice (ovviamente riporto la traduzione italiana, sollevando quindi Mrs Louann Brizendine da ogni reponsabilità, almeno per quanto riguarda la traduzione):
> 
> _Se il cervello paleolitico di Marcie *ritenesse* che John *sia* abbastanza affascinante ed attraente da costituire una buona scommessa genetica per la sua prole, avere un orgasmo con lui *assumerebbe* un'importanza del tutto particolare._
> 
> A me (e alle mie orecchie) quel sia non va proprio giù, visto che io sceglierei cento volte un *fosse*.
> Possibile che due traduttrici professioniste facciamo un errore del genere?
> Sono allora io che vedo un problema dove non c'è?


 

Sì Paul, anch'io usei "*fosse*" , quel "*sia"* non mi suona corretto.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Grazie ragazzi per il primo round di pareri!
Per una questione di rispetto verso le due signore che hanno curato la traduzione di quel libro in italiano (hanno ca*n*nato tutte e due??) ero incline a pensare che il mio orecchio fosse fallace, ma le vostre opinioni (e spiegazioni, grazie per il saggio di grammatica Rocamadour) mi confortano..


----------



## gabrigabri

Secondo me va bene il sia, anche se sembra che stoni.

C'è già una discussione simile, non mi ricordo l'argomento preciso!
Ma era qualcosa tipo:
Ho sempre creduto che tu eri (o sei??) una persona intelligente.


----------



## SunDraw

Riasciugando...





> _Se Marcie *ritenesse* che John *costituisse* una buona scommessa, averlo *assumerebbe* un'importanza particolare._


Sottoscrivo il *fosse*.
Per un *sarebbe* ricordo un interessante confronto in WR da qualche parte (talvolta l'ipotetico volge bene al futuro).
(volevo dire questo? mmh
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=827170)
Ma nel nostro caso no, non ce n'è abbastanza per tirarlo dentro.

Dopodiché si trova talora, per tono documentario, al crescere della distinzione, per "liste di casi" o "focalizzazioni" maggiori (boh, capitemi) il presente anche con verbi di opinione:


> _Se Marcie *lo ritenesse*: che John *è* abbastanza affascinante, che John *è* attraente...; averlo *assumerebbe* un'importanza particolare._


da cui immagino il "*sia*" (che comunque escluderei).

Come fosse:


> _Se Marcie *si rendesse conto* che John *è* un lazzarone [com'è noto], magari non gliela *farebbe* così facile._


 
PS


Paulfromitaly said:


> (hanno canato tutte e due??)


Ma non si dice _can*n*ato_ in italiano...?!...


----------



## Cnaeius

Sottoscrivo il "fosse", concorde con la spiegazione di racamadour
ciao


----------



## lucymei

Paulfromitaly said:


> Salve,
> 
> 
> _Se il cervello paleolitico di Marcie *ritenesse* che John *sia* abbastanza affascinante ed attraente da costituire una buona scommessa genetica per la sua prole, avere un orgasmo con lui *assumerebbe* un'importanza del tutto particolare._


 
Per riassumere brevemente, ecco le ipotesi della consecutio temporum:

_Se il cervello paleolitico di Marcie *ritenga* che John *sia* abbastanza affascinante ed attraente da costituire..._ (azioni contemporanee nel presente)

_Se il cervello paleolitico di Marcie *ritenesse* che John *fosse* abbastanza affascinante ed attraente da costituire..._ (azioni contemporanee nel passato)

_Se il cervello paleolitico di Marcie *avesse ritenuto* che John *fosse* abbastanza affascinante ed attraente da costituire... avere un orgasmo.. *avrebbe assunto* un'importanza del tutto particolare_ (questa è un'ipotesi che ormai non si può più realizzare - periodo ipotetico dell'irrealtà)


----------



## Ruminante

_Mi associo a _Toscano nel dire che fosse in questa frase non ci sta bene. Forse il motivo non lo ha fornito perchè il soggetto del thread è la consecutio temporum e non come cavarsela in questa frase.


----------



## stella_maris_74

lucymei said:


> _Se il cervello paleolitico di Marcie *ritenga* che John *sia* abbastanza affascinante ed attraente da costituire..._ (azioni contemporanee nel presente)



Un momento, questa non mi suona per niente giusta.
Il primo verbo dovrebbe essere all'indicativo:

_Se il cervello paleolitico di Marcie *ritiene *che John *sia* abbastanza affascinante ed attraente da costituire..._ 

a meno che questa frase non ne segua un'altra del tipo:
[Non sappiamo] _se il cervello paleolitico di Marcie *ritenga* che John *sia* abbastanza affascinante ed attraente da costituire...


_


----------



## Ruminante

Ragazzi, da ieri seguo questa discussione e mi è successa una cosa strana: ieri non mi suonava per niente il "sia" in 

_Se il cervello paleolitico di Marcie *ritenesse* che John *sia* abbastanza ... _

_stamattina invece mi suona benissimo. Il fatto è che l'essere affascinante di John è presente, non passato, e "ritenesse" non puo' essere "ritenga" perchè preceduto da "se"_

_O sono troppo influenzabile da cio' che leggo, oppure ho maturato la questione!? _


----------



## francisgranada

Secondo me: 

1. Se il cervello paleolitico di Marcie *ritenesse* _"cosa di"_, avere un orgasmo con lui *assumerebbe* un'importanza del tutto particolare. 

Cioé: il congiuntivo *ritenesse *e legato al condizionale *assumerebbe*,  che va benissimo anche formalmente (penso...)

2. Sostituendo _"cosa di"_ con _"che John *sia* abbastanza affascinante ed attraente da costituire una buona  scommessa genetica per la sua prole"_ otteniamo la frase originale completa.

Cioé: il congiuntivo *sia* non é legato grammaticalmente a *ritenesse*.

Ciao tutti, spero che non mi sbaglio troppo...


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Caro Paul e cari tutti,
credo di essere il solo qui a pensare che sia corretto il congiuntivo presente.
Vediamo. Partiamo da questa parafrasi "Se per il cervello di Marcie John *fosse* abbastanza affascinante...". L'ipotesi, controfattuale, sarebbe segnalata dal verbo essere. Ma qui l'esordio della frase contiene già una parola che segnala un'ipotesi, e pertanto essa "vicaria" (assumendolo) il lavoro del verbo essere, che va al presente (del cogiuntivo).
Non so se gioire o tremare di fronte a una frase che mi è venuta in mente ora e che mi pare grammaticalmente ragionevolissima: "Se ritenessi che sei stupida non te ne parlerei", che potrà anche avere una variante , seppure un po' più sostenuta, col congiuntivo presente (tu sia). Ma sempre di "Presenti" si tratta.
Che ne dite?.
Tante belle cose.
GS


----------



## francisgranada

Caro GS,
Non sei il solo, anch'io sono d'accordo con i "Presenti", ma con una differenza: penso che la scelta del tempo, sia indicativo o congiuntivo, dipende da quello che si vuole esprimere (e non dipende dal resto della proposizione):

"Se ritenessi *questo *non te ne parlerei"
"Se ritenessi *che sei stupida* non te ne parlerei"
   "Se ritenessi *che tu sia stupida* non te ne parlerei"
  "Se ritenessi *che sempre sei stata stupida* non te ne parlerei"
   "Se ritenessi *che diventerai stupida* non te ne parlerei"

 ... o mi sbaglio ?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Caro Francis,
non sono sicuro che tra:
"Se ritenessi che sei stupida non te ne parlerei" e
"Se ritenessi che tu sia stupida non te ne parlerei"
ci sia una qualche differenza. E non vale il solito "ma l'indicativo parla di cose concrete, il congiuntivo parla di ipotesi". Qui l'ipotesi è segnalata da "Se ritenessi". 
Cari saluti.
GS


----------



## francisgranada

Caro Giorgio e cari tutti,

Se ancora havete voglia di continuare nell'argomento (a me aiuta per entrare meglio nei "misteri" dell'italiano), allora domando se queste proposizioni "grammaticalmente" vanno bene o no:

"Se ritenessi, *che tu sempre sei stata stupida*, non te ne parlerei"
    "Se ritenessi, *che tu sempre eri stupida*, non te ne parlerei"
   "Se ritenessi, *che tu sempre sarái stupida,* non te ne parlerei"

(Le virgole ho messo a posta)


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Caro Francis,
credo che siano un po' infelici tutte e tre.
Cari saluti.
GS


----------



## francisgranada

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> ...credo che siano un po' infelici tutte e tre.



Infelici - le proposizioni o quelle donne ritenute stupide ?

Grazie, credo che ho capito un po' meglio cosa non suona bene per un orecchio italiano.

Tutto sommato, anche quest'ultimo discorso conferma indirettamente (almeno per me), che la sentenza originale in questione va bene cosí come é (con "sia").

Saluti cordiali


----------



## olaszinho

Le virgole ho messo a posta
A proposito di misteri dell'italiano... Questa frase è sbagliata ed è uno degli errori più comuni che gli stranieri commettono.
le virgole *le ho messe* a posta oppure ho messo le virgole a posta.


----------



## Anaiss

Francis, faccio qualche correzione se non ti dispiace. 
Indipendentemente dalla correttezza dei tempi, la posizione dell'avverbio nelle tue frasi è sbagliata.


> Caro Giorgio e cari tutti,
> 
> Se ancora havete voglia di continuare nell_sull_'argomento (a me  mi aiuta (per entrare meglio) _--> ad addentrarmi_ nei "misteri" dell'italiano), allora domando (_vi chiedo_) se queste proposizioni "grammaticalmente" vanno  bene o no:
> 
> "Se ritenessi, che tu sempre sei _sempre _stata stupida, non te ne parlerei"
> "Se ritenessi, che tu sempre eri stupida, non te ne parlerei"
> "Se ritenessi, che tu sempre sarai _(rimarrai?_) _sempre_ stupida, non te ne parlerei"
> 
> (Le virgole ho messo a posta_apposta_ le virgole.)


----------



## francisgranada

Anaiss said:


> Francis, faccio qualche correzione se non ti dispiace.
> Indipendentemente dalla correttezza dei tempi, la posizione dell'avverbio nelle tue frasi è sbagliata.



Non mi dispiace, anzi ... 

Tra parentesi:

(_"havete"_ in questo caso é un "itagnolismo" non voluto, perché poco tempo fa stavo leggendo qualcosa in spagnolo ... ) 

(Avrei alcune domande per quanto riguarda le tue correzioni/i miei errori, ma non posso cambiare l'argomento del thread, allora cercheró di iniziare qualche nuovo thread piú tardi ...)


----------

